# Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!



## Franz_16 (6. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe eben die Gewinnbenachrichtigungen an die Gewinner per Mail rausgeschickt. 



Prüft bitte auch mal eure Spam-Ordner, so ne "Gewinnbenachrichtigung" landet da ja gerne mal  

Alles weitere steht in der Mail!


----------



## WallerKalle04 (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

Komisch hab keine bekommen!|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

tscha.....


----------



## Adlerfan (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

ich auch nicht, aber wir haben ja auch gelästert...


----------



## höcht (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

da hat was nicht funktioniert, ich hab keine bekommen, schik mir bitte noch extra eine


----------



## Kaljan (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

ihr habt mich vergessen :c



:q:q


----------



## Stefan6 (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

Schade,wieder nix gewonnen :m


----------



## Uli69 (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

Ich hab eine. 
THX an die Organisatoren.
VG
Uli


----------



## Kaljan (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

und was ist der genauere preis?


----------



## bennson (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

Hallo ! Vielen Dank !!!

Erste mal, dass ich was gewonnen habe *freu*


----------



## WallerKalle04 (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

Skandal das wurde doch manipuliert!


----------



## Kaljan (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*



WallerKalle04 schrieb:


> Skandal das wurde doch manipuliert!





genau !! :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*



> und was ist der genauere preis?


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=112436


----------



## flori66 (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

Gewonnen:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Kaljan (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

... gewonnen ...











.... *nicht *.... :vik:


----------



## WallerKalle04 (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*



flori66 schrieb:


> Gewonnen:vik::vik::vik:


 
Kann doch nicht sein der hat doch auch gemeckert!!!!Der steckt doch mit der umfragenmafia unter einer decke! Schalte jetzt interpol ein!|gr:


----------



## GALLA (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

KACKE,hab Gerade meinen SPAM Gelöscht.
Kann man Nichts machen,SCHADE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WallerKalle04 (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*



GALLA schrieb:


> KACKE,hab Gerade meinen SPAM Gelöscht.
> Kann man Nichts machen,SCHADE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
So kann man es auch probieren!:q


----------



## flori66 (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*



WallerKalle04 schrieb:


> Kann doch nicht sein der hat doch auch gemeckert!!!!Der steckt doch mit der umfragenmafia unter einer decke! Schalte jetzt interpol ein!|gr:



Ick hab gemeckert???;+
Wo?;+


----------



## Kay (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*



> Ich hab eine.
> THX an die Organisatoren.


Da schliess ich mich gleich an und sage "Danke".#6

Gruss Kay


----------



## WallerKalle04 (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*



flori66 schrieb:


> Ick hab gemeckert???;+
> Wo?;+


 
Is doch nur spass:m @kay lese ich nicht da irgendwie was von das man sein glück teilen soll!


----------



## Mario563 (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

Gewonnen:vik:


----------



## Stipper1965 (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

:vik::vik: Bin auch dabei:q:q gewonnen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

ich hab nicht gewonnen-schade.....

glückwunsch den gewinnern


----------



## prophet12 (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

Glückwunsch an die Gewinner !!!
Nun habe ich schon wieder Pech erst gestern Der Jackpot und heute hier die nächste schlechte Nachricht.


----------



## skandinavienfan (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

Danke für die nette Nachricht vom Gewinn-dumm ist nur,daß man noch nicht weiß,was man gewonnen hat!Und ich bin doch sooooooooooo neugierig!!!!!!!


----------



## DerSpinner (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

selbst mein spam-ordner ist heute völlig leer! das gab es ja noch nie ...


----------



## ZanderKalle (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

Auch Gewonnen#6
Aber was weiß ich leider nicht..... dann lass ich mich mal überraschen:q

thanks to all:vik:

Gruß an alle ZanderKalle#h


----------



## Master_Bown (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

Gewonnen :vik:

Bin schon gespannt was mich da erwartet! Hoffentlich was tolles :l


MfG
Chris


----------



## detimmerlued (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

Gewonnen :vik: schauen wir mal was da kommt.....


----------



## mahu (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

Hab auch glück gehabt hurra.:q

Gruß an alle aus Buxtetown am Este-River
 von Thomas.


----------



## Maurice (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

alle gewinnen ich nicht schade.
glückwunsch an euch könnt ja ma berichten was ihr gewonnen wenns so weit ist.
mfg
Maurice


----------



## fritte (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

Juhu, ich bin auch dabei.
Danke an euch ganz herzlich!!!!!
Werde auch berichten was es für mich gab, hoffe alle anderen werden dieses auch tun!


----------



## Jens0883 (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

Wer hat gewonnen???????


:vik::vik: :vik:Ich:vik::vik::vik:


Juhuuuuuuu. Das erste Mal was gewonnen!
Habt ihr ne Ahnung wann die grosse Überraschung verschickt wird?
Vielen dank und einen schönen Abend.
Gruss Jens


----------



## Carphunter' (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

toll, sooo viele haben gewonnen, nur ich nich:c


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

Bin jetzt mal gespannt wann wieder die ersten um die Ecke kommen und behaupten, alle die hier gewonnen haben wären Fakes.....
Sollte eigentlich nicht zu lange dauern...


Ansonsten:
*Glückwunsch an die Gewinner!!*


----------



## Dorsch13 (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

Juhu hab auch GEWONNEN *freu freu* mal sehn was es ist.


----------



## duck_68 (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bin jetzt mal gespannt wann wieder die ersten um die Ecke kommen und behaupten, alle die hier gewonnen haben wären Fakes.....
> Sollte eigentlich nicht zu lange dauern...
> 
> 
> ...





Thomas, ist da nicht anstengend für die ganzen gefakten User zu antworten???? Und dann noch mit den unterschiedlichsten Beiträgen.... Ich hätte mir das einfacher gemacht -> C&P Wieviele Beträge musst du eigentlich noch schreiben|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Naja, weil ich böse war und gemault habe, bekomm' ich hier ja auch nüscht:c:q

Grüßle
Martin#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*



> Naja, weil ich böse war und gemault habe, bekomm' ich hier ja auch nüscht


Damit hab ich zumindest nix zu tun mit der Verteilung....
)))


----------



## Angelfreundin (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

:vik:Juhu ich habe auch gewonnen :vik:

      Vielen Dank an den/die Veranstalter #6


----------



## Lofote (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

:vik:Bin auch dabei:vik:


----------



## Fishzilla (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bin jetzt mal gespannt wann wieder die ersten um die Ecke kommen und behaupten, alle die hier gewonnen haben wären Fakes.....
> Sollte eigentlich nicht zu lange dauern...
> Ansonsten:
> *Glückwunsch an die Gewinner!!*



Yuhuuuu:vik:bin kein Freak aber ein Gewinner.
Habe ich echt nicht mehr dran geglaubt.
Bin ja so neugierig......
PS: Habe auch gemault....


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*



> PS: Habe auch gemault....


Hätte ich zu entscheiden gehabt, hätte kein "Mauler" gewonnen.
Aber bei uns wird sowas fair entschieden und ich musste mich deshalb raushalten )))


----------



## Fishzilla (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hätte ich zu entscheiden gehabt, hätte kein "Mauler" gewonnen.
> Aber bei uns wird sowas fair entschieden und ich musste mich deshalb raushalten )))



Du hast aber nichts zu entscheiden gehabt.:q
Freue dich einfach mit uns#h


----------



## Blink* (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

Bin auch unter den Glücklichen #6


----------



## donlotis (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

Habe auch gewonnen...:vik:

Wenn's schon im Lotto nicht klappt...

Gruß donlotis


----------



## LocalPower (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

...auch gewonnen |laola:

Man ich bin auch sau gespannt...5x Angelgeräte im Wert von insgesamt 1000€ |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes na Holla...vielleicht klappts ja sogar damit


----------



## WallerKalle04 (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bin jetzt mal gespannt wann wieder die ersten um die Ecke kommen und behaupten, alle die hier gewonnen haben wären Fakes.....
> Sollte eigentlich nicht zu lange dauern...
> 
> 
> ...


 

Würde ja so ne these aufstellen aber mein bruder hat auch gewonnen#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*



> mein bruder hat auch gewonnen


Du nicht, son Pech aber auch ))


----------



## profifischer (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

Gewonnen!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

Isch hab auch ne Mail! Und dabei ist gestern erst die Mitchell Gold angekommen!

Kaum zu fassen!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

Da haste aber ne Glückssträhne!
Glückwunsch.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

Ja, bin noch ganz baff...!
Bin mal gespannt, was mir da unter den Weihnachtsbaum gelegt wird...:k


----------



## wallek (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

schade hab leider kein Mail bekommen!! 

Na Trotzdem 
Glückwunsch den Anderen!!!!!


----------



## SuperMario (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

Das ist ja vorweihnachtliche Bescherung - bin auch gerade vollkommen überrascht über meine Gewinnbenachrichtigung gestolpert :vik:.



> Mitmachen lohnt sich - Unter allen Einsendern werden 5 hochwertige Angelgeräte im Gesamtwert von 1000 € sowie 100 weitere Angelzubehör-Teile verlost.


Bin echt gespannt was es gibt.

@Thomas: Könnt ihr nicht wenigstens die 5 Hauptgewinner extra benennen, das hält doch sonst keiner aus hier |uhoh::q#d. Also meinen Namen darfst du hier ruhig als Hauptgewinner nennen :q


----------



## Lausitzerangler (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

Hey auch der Osten wird beschenkt ;-)

Danke Jungs


----------



## Cascadu (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

Bin auch unter den GLÜCKLICHEN Suuuuuper!


----------



## ZanderKalle (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

@Thomas: Könnt ihr nicht wenigstens die 5 Hauptgewinner extra benennen, das hält doch sonst keiner aus hier |uhoh::q#d. Also meinen Namen darfst du hier ruhig als Hauptgewinner nennen :q[/quote]

Dafür bin ich auch#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

Ich kenn die Auslosung nicht, weil ich nicht mitmachen durfte um "Ungerechtigkeiten" bei der Verlosung zu vermeiden (siehe Posting 39)


----------



## ZanderKalle (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich kenn die Auslosung nicht, weil ich nicht mitmachen durfte um "Ungerechtigkeiten" bei der Verlosung zu vermeiden (siehe Posting 39)



Ja dann bleibt uns ja nichts anderes übrig als zu warten:c

Gruß an alle ZanderKalle#h


----------



## fantazia (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bin jetzt mal gespannt wann wieder die ersten um die Ecke kommen und behaupten, alle die hier gewonnen haben wären Fakes.....
> Sollte eigentlich nicht zu lange dauern...
> 
> 
> ...


is doch alles gefaket:q


----------



## flori66 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*



fantazia schrieb:


> is doch alles gefaket:q




Illuminaten?


----------



## KaiAllround (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

ICH HABE AUCH GEWONNEN... -freu-


----------



## PureContact (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

hab auch eine Mail bekommen, hab aber erst an Phishing oder sonst was gedacht!

hab also erstmal ne Mail zur Vorsicht zurückgeschrieben ohne meine Daten!

hoffe ihr nehmts mir nich krumm!


----------



## Ammersee-angler (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

Fuck. Warum ham alle Gewonne außer ich. Ich will auch mal was gewinnen. Außer Trotgummibärchen beim Losen.


----------



## Balticstar (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

Habe auch eine Mail bekommen:vik::vik:!!

#6Danke!


----------



## PureContact (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

wie gehts denn jetzt weiter?


----------



## mipo (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

Wo ist meine Mail ( Spam):c. Hab ich sie gelöscht oder nicht gewonnen? |kopfkrat


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*



mipo schrieb:


> Wo ist meine Mail ( Spam):c. Hab ich sie gelöscht oder nicht gewonnen? |kopfkrat


 

geht mir leider genauso...|gr:|uhoh:


----------



## Pete86 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

yes ich bin auch dabei und sehr gespannt auf die =TOLLE= überraschung|wavey:


----------



## Goggo (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

Hat schon jemand was bekommen?


----------



## Mario563 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*



Goggo schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand was bekommen?


Nee leider noch nicht


----------



## flori66 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

Ich auch noch nicht. Bin aber schonmal gespannt.


----------



## Bier (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

leider leider hab ich keine mail bekommen! schade! 

naja, ich wünsch allen gewinnern bleistifte und luftballons! 



... bin gespannt was ihr so an preisen abstaubt. mehr solcher gewinnspiele bitte. *G*


----------



## Jens0883 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

Ich hab auch noch nix bekommen? Eben stand der Paketdienst vor der Türe und meinte:
Ich hab ein schmales langes Paket für sie.
Fein hab ich gedacht: Da kommt ja meine neue Rute. War sie aber leider nicht....

Gruss Jens


----------



## flori66 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*



Jens0883 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch noch nix bekommen? Eben stand der Paketdienst vor der Türe und meinte:
> Ich hab ein schmales langes Paket für sie.
> Fein hab ich gedacht: Da kommt ja meine neue Rute. War sie aber leider nicht....
> 
> Gruss Jens



Und was wars dann letztendlich?
*neugierigbin*


----------



## Lausitzerangler (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

Ich habe auch noch nichts bekommen !!!
Aber Montag war ja erst die Frist zu ende.
Es dauert wohl noch ?????


----------



## Jens0883 (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

@ Flori: Der gute Mann hat lang mit quadratisch verwechselt und schmal mit dick.
Waren Rahmen für die Gallerie.
Gruss Jens


----------



## Pete86 (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

hab auch noch nix hoffe es kommt bald sonst dreh ich durch#q


----------



## Lausitzerangler (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

Vielleicht sagt Thomas mal was zu dem Thema. Er weiß bestimmt mehr wie der Stand der Dinge ist.

Mfg Juri


----------



## flori66 (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*



Lausitzerangler schrieb:


> Vielleicht sagt Thomas mal was zu dem Thema. Er weiß bestimmt mehr wie der Stand der Dinge ist.
> 
> Mfg Juri


 
ruhig blut.
Kommt Zeit kommt Post


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*



flori66 schrieb:


> ruhig blut.
> Kommt Zeit kommt Post


 
eben!#6

zuerstmal müssen die ganzen Adressen gesammelt werden. das konnte ja frühestens am Dienstag passieren. dann an die (eine oder mehrere) Sponsorenfirma übermitteln. dann muss dort alles (von irgend nem armen Kerl oder Kerlin:c) den Glückspilzen zugeordnet und verpackt werden (sagen wir mal ganz optimistisch Donnerstag-Freitag). dann alles an den Paketlieferdienst... 
-und das alles zum Jahresendgeschäft, wo eh alle am rotieren sind-

alsoimmamitdaruhe|schlaf:


----------



## LocalPower (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*



Cäptn Balu schrieb:


> eben!#6
> 
> zuerstmal müssen die ganzen Adressen gesammelt werden. das konnte ja frühestens am Dienstag passieren. dann an die (eine oder mehrere) Sponsorenfirma übermitteln. dann muss dort alles (von irgend nem armen Kerl oder Kerlin:c) den Glückspilzen zugeordnet und verpackt werden (sagen wir mal ganz optimistisch Donnerstag-Freitag). dann alles an den Paketlieferdienst...
> -und das alles zum Jahresendgeschäft, wo eh alle am rotieren sind-
> ...



|good:

Immer mit der Ruhe...da wart ich sehnsüchtiger auf wichtigere Pakete |rolleyes


----------



## SuperMario (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

So, Leute, dann bin ich wohl der Erste :m.

War auf jeden Fall keiner der 5 Hauptgewinner #q, habe aber soeben mein Polsterumschlag geöffnet: Es ist ein 15 g Balzer Colonel-Blinker in neon-gelb drin mit einem glitzernden roten Büschel am Drilling.

Das Ding kann ich also prima an den Weihnachtsbaum hängen |supergri

... und nächstes Jahr bleibt da hoffentlich der ein oder ander Fisch dran hängen


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

SuperMario der 1. - Glückwunsch!

Wie wurde denn geschickt? Per Post? Oder UPS?


----------



## SuperMario (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

Hab's mit der Post bekommen. (Hab meine Arbeitsadresse angegeben.)


----------



## Mario563 (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*



SuperMario schrieb:


> So, Leute, dann bin ich wohl der Erste :m.
> 
> War auf jeden Fall keiner der 5 Hauptgewinner #q, habe aber soeben mein Polsterumschlag geöffnet: Es ist ein 15 g Balzer Colonel-Blinker in neon-gelb drin mit einem glitzernden roten Büschel am Drilling.
> 
> ...


Genau wie bei mir, wurde auch per Post geschickt


----------



## ostsee_wurm23 (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

Bei mir auch ein 15 g Balzer Colonel-Blinker in rot weiss mit Lametta am Drilling.:g

Gruss Ostsee_Wurm23


----------



## flori66 (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

yeah die Post war da:vik::vik::vik:
Ich kanns kaum glauben:k:k:k
























nen ColonelColour in 6g:c
Naja, besser als nix.


----------



## Cascadu (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

Bei mir ist noch nichts angekommen.
Bestimmt morgenfrüh.
Mir ist ganz schlecht vor aufregung.
An alle GÖTTER der Anglerwelt:Seit mir wohlgesonen und last es bitte eine Mulltirolle sein.


----------



## fritte (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

Bei mir war es einer in 8g in Rot-Weiß Gr3
Da wird sich meine Freundin freuen, habe ihr gesagt die nächsten Köder die ich günstig bekomme würde sie kriegen.#q
Ich hoffe mal sie wird es zu schätzen wissen.

Aber ehrlich gesagt, lieber den Spatz in der Hand als die Taube auf dem Dach.
Obwohl mal ne fette Taube mir auch gut getan hätte


----------



## Jens0883 (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

spinner 8g. Ich freu mich so, dass ich mich gleich nass machen muss !!! Das war bestimmt der Hauptgewinn. Gruss Jens


----------



## ZanderKalle (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*



SuperMario schrieb:


> So, Leute, dann bin ich wohl der Erste :m.
> 
> War auf jeden Fall keiner der 5 Hauptgewinner #q, habe aber soeben mein Polsterumschlag geöffnet: Es ist ein 15 g Balzer Colonel-Blinker in neon-gelb drin mit einem glitzernden roten Büschel am Drilling.
> 
> ...




Den gleichen Spinner hab ich auch bekommen!!!Die wollen anscheinend ihre Restbestände los kriegen|supergri

Gruß an alle ZanderKalle|wavey:


----------



## Pete86 (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

na toll ich hab noch nix bekommen und hoffe auch das es kein =SPINNER= ist ,n schöner stock tut es auch,kleinvieh macht auch mist|bla:
man bin ich heiß auf die ware 
her damit |kopfkrat


----------



## Stipper1965 (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*



ostsee_wurm23 schrieb:


> Bei mir auch ein 15 g Balzer Colonel-Blinker in rot weiss mit Lametta am Drilling.:g
> 
> Gruss Ostsee_Wurm23


 
Post war da und ich schließe mich dir an|jump:.
Waren die Rot-Weißen mit Lametta die Hauptgewinne|kopfkrat.


----------



## donlotis (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

Außer Jens0883, der sich inzwischen bestimmt schon in die Hose gemacht hat, hat sich noch keiner bedankt! Ist doch umsonst! #c

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Big Rolly (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

Bei mir war Post auch noch nicht, die großen Pakete kommen bestimmt am Samstag !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1




fritte schrieb:


> Aber ehrlich gesagt, lieber den Spatz in der Hand als die Taube auf dem Dach.
> Obwohl mal ne fette Taube mir auch gut getan hätte




Heißt das nicht:

Liebe eine taube im Bett als als eine Blinde auf dem Dach ????????????????? :vik:


----------



## Fishzilla (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

Geh morgen mit meinen neuen Colonel Colour spinnen.
Denn ersten gefangenen Fisch widme ich dann der Firma Balzer.
Danke|wavey:


----------



## Goggo (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

Nen 15gr Blinker in grün/gelb gewonnen:vik:

geht dr wohl auf Barsche?

Danke.

Nicht schlecht, was die Firmen zur Kundenwerbung so machen, gestern bei der Erstbestellung bei Askari ein Filetiermesser dezu bekomen...


----------



## bennson (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

Habe auch nen Blinker bekommen !!!


----------



## LocalPower (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

8gr RotWeiß weihnachtlich geschmückt mit Lametta dran, Dankeschöön :vik:


----------



## Blink* (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

Hab auch einen :q

11g Rot-Gelb. Das ist wohl ein besonderer :vik:

Aber nette Idee von Balzer#6


----------



## Balticstar (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

Habe einen 11 g in Red-Lemon bekommen.

Danke an Balzer und das Angelboardteam hoffe er bringt Glück am Wasser!


----------



## Bushmaster3k (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

werde ich ja direkt neidich hier


----------



## Big Rolly (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

:vik: So der Vorweihnachtsmann war da :vik:

Eben klingelte es an der Tür und der Paketkutscher vom DPD drückte ,mir 2 Pakete in die Hand.

In dem langen befand sich eine Rute aus dem hause Balzer,eine Jig30

Im zweiten, und da wurden die Augen nochmal größer, befand sich eine 
wunderschöne Rolle;ebenfalls aus dem Hause Balzer,eine Hero840.



So langsam glaub ich wieder an den Weihnachtsmann |jump:


----------



## flori66 (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*



Big Rolly schrieb:


> :vik: So der Vorweihnachtsmann war da :vik:
> 
> Eben klingelte es an der Tür und der Paketkutscher vom DPD drückte ,mir 2 Pakete in die Hand.
> 
> ...


 
Wie jetzt? Hast du einen Hauptgewinn angesahnt?
*neidischbin*


----------



## Pete86 (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH BIG ROLLY!!!!!!! ich bin auch einer der glücklichen mit einer BALZER MX-9-MEGA JIG, und dazu noch eine rolle ebenfalls eine balzer HERO 840 ist das nicht toll was man heutzutage so alles bekommt wenn man sich nur ein bisschen ins zeug legt 
VIELEN DANK DER FIRMA BALZER ,ihr habt mir WEIHNACHTEN versüsst,1000dank:m#6:m


----------



## Cascadu (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

Ich glaube der Weinachtsmann hat mich vergessen.
Oder kommt er später,weil er schwerer zu dragen hat.
ISCH DREH DORSCH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Rolly (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*



Pete86 schrieb:


> ist das nicht toll was man heutzutage so alles bekommt wenn man sich nur ein bisschen ins zeug legt
> VIELEN DANK DER FIRMA BALZER ,ihr habt mir WEIHNACHTEN versüsst,1000dank:m#6:m



Kann ich dir nur beipflichten :vik:


----------



## Lofote (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

Yes, ich schließ mich da auch an!!

!! Danke BALZER !!

Hab ne High Modulus IM-10 Carbon Jig30 in 2,75m und eine Hero 80 bekommen

!! Thanks!!


Lofote


----------



## donlotis (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

Hallo, ja ist denn scho Weihnachten?

Bei mir hat es vorhin auch geklingelt:

Gewonnen habe ich eine Balzer Natural Power IM-10 Jig30 und dazu ebenfalls eine Balzer Hero 840. :vik:|rolleyes

Besten dank an alle Beteiligten der Firma und natürlich des AB! #6

Gruß donlotis


----------



## KaiAllround (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

Wie jetzt... Ich habe auch gewonnen und bis jetzt noch nichts bekommen|gr:|gr:|gr:


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

So: Gestern war auch mein 15 Gramm BALZER COLONEL COLOUR Blinker in Gelb in der Post#6

*Vielen Dank an die Firma Balzer und an´s Anglerboard!!!*


----------



## TrophyBass (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

also ich hab zur Abwechslung 5 Dorschtwister und ein 10er Packet Forellenhaken bekommen. 
Schön schön... ich hab mir schon sowas gedacht...

Aber ich freu mich trotzdem....

               #6


----------



## KaiAllround (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*



TrophyBass schrieb:


> also ich hab zur Abwechslung 5 Dorschtwister und ein 10er Packet Forellenhaken bekommen.
> Schön schön... ich hab mir schon sowas gedacht...
> 
> Aber ich freu mich trotzdem....
> ...



Habe ich auch und ich freu mich auch:vik:


----------



## Cascadu (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

Der Weinachtsmann wahr da und hat mir was feines mit gebracht,
etwas was mir noch gefehlt hat,das ich schon im letzten Jahr kaufen wollte.
Es sind fünf Japan Rote Wondertail Twister,ich bin begeistert,mich zerreists,Super.
Dazu gab es noch ein Päckchen sechser Forellen Hagen,Prima.
Ich bedanke mich bei der Firma Balzer aller herzlichst,vielen vielen dank.
So kann man auch mit kleinen sachen dem Papa eine freude machen.
Ich wünsche euch allen ein frohes fest und ein guten rutsch ins neue Jahr.

Don Wahoo


----------



## Angelfreundin (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

:vik:So mein Gewinn ist auch angekommen : Ich habe 2 x je 5 Dorschtwister Wondertail bekommen . Einmal in Japanrot und einmal in schwarz/rot . Da kann ich doch nur sagen : Dorsche geht schon mal in Deckung werde bald kommen um euch zu holen !!!|laola:


Meinen Herzlichsten Dank an Balzer und die Veranstalter.


----------



## Lausitzerangler (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*



Cascadu schrieb:


> Der Weinachtsmann wahr da und hat mir was feines mit gebracht,
> etwas was mir noch gefehlt hat,das ich schon im letzten Jahr kaufen wollte.
> Es sind fünf Japan Rote Wondertail Twister,ich bin begeistert,mich zerreists,Super.
> Dazu gab es noch ein Päckchen sechser Forellen Hagen,Prima.
> ...


 

Jo die habe ich auch bekommen. Vielen Dank nochmal |wavey:


Ps. Meine Ruten sind auch nicht mehr die neusten :q


Mfg Juri


----------



## der-jorge (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

wie erfahre ich denn das ich gewonnen habe? mein Email Account ist gespert !!!
die gesperte Email der-jorge@web.de Email Adresse die noch geht ist der.jorge@web.de


----------



## Fischer86 (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

Hallo,
habe auch gewonnen, aber zu spät geantwortet (mein posteingang war blockiert). Bekomme ich noch was?????
Bitte um Antwort und gruß an alle petri jünger


----------



## Franz_16 (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*



> Bekomme ich noch was?????



kann ich dir im Moment leider nicht 100%ig zusagen ... lass dich einfach mal überraschen


----------



## blinkybill (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

Hurra endlich mal was gewonnen!
Fünf Dorschtwister und fünf Boliehaken.
Danke:vik:


----------



## skandinavienfan (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

|laola:     |wavey:|schild-g

Also,auch wenn es schon ne Weile her ist-ich hab auch was gewonnen und mich sehr darüber gefreut.Es sind 2x5Stück Wondertail Dorschtwister in Japanrot.


Also auch vielen Dank an die Firma Balzer!    :m


----------



## LAC (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - Gewinnbenachrichtigung!*

@ Hallo Franz,
ich suche schon überall, wo denn die gewinner aufgeführt sind.

Mir brauchst du kein email vorher senden - es könnte auch verschwinden - die technik.
Der einfachste weg ist, ein wobbler oder gleich alle an meine adresse- die kennst du ja - senden, dann teste ich sie mal gründlich und schreibe auch was, bevor meine finger steif werden. 
Viele grüsse im neuen jahr
Otto


----------

